# TTS on Order



## Deeside (Jul 9, 2008)

Hi Folks,

TTS on order per my signature. Ordered beginning of May for Sept delivery. Live in the North East of Scotland. Intend giving her a good run-in covering over 1000 miles in the first few days, down South and back. Some great country roads around here for a good blast, with no dreaded Gastos.!!

I could only get an S-tronic to test drive. I would have ordered S-tronic, if I had a daily commute, but luckily do not, so hope the manual is OK.

Will post some thoughts and pictures when I collect her.

Great to join you all,
Deeside.


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Welcome 

If you want to make sure you run her in, make sure you get along to one of the ScoTTish meets :wink: ....and if you need a taster, other car manufacturers are tolerated 

Hev x
(oh, and make sure you join the TTOC too - just before YellowTT beats me to it :roll


----------

